# XBOX 1 vs. PlayStation 4



## Darrien (Oct 3, 2015)

Which console is "_better_" and why do you stay loyal to that console? Or _do_ you?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Oct 3, 2015)

*PC MASTER RACE*


----------



## matt (Oct 3, 2015)

I love my ps4 I hate Xbox 
Wii U is unique and I love it
Bit annoying that updates on PlayStation are huge, installed a 17 gig destiny update last week...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hope my ISP doesn't put up the bill


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 3, 2015)

Xbone sucks donkey poo


----------



## Jawile (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm mostly getting an XBOX 1 for games like Cuphead, Crackdown 3, and Sunset Overdrive. I've always loved XBOXes more than Playstations. I can't see myself ever buying a Playstation, although I do own a PS1 because holy crap I love Crash Bandicoot and PaRappa the Rapper.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 3, 2015)

I feel like I have an overall better gaming experience on the Xbox over the Playstation. As I stated in the other thread, I get a lot of these PS4 "exclusives" because there are quite a few that are going to also be on PS3 or Vita. Since I own both a PS3 and Vita I'm not missing out on much.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 3, 2015)

I love PlayStation! I will always remain loyal to it. The Xbox controller is just weird. Why are the nunchucks/joy sticks on different heights? The buttons on the right hand side feel weird to me too; it's like they are rounded on the top instead of flat.


----------



## tumut (Oct 4, 2015)

I like PS4 because of the exclusives are much better imo.


----------



## Darrien (Oct 4, 2015)

Xbox 1 for me. I agree with DarkDesertFox, Xbox all the way.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 4, 2015)

I swear there was a thread just like this a week ago.


Anyways, Sony has the far stronger exclusives library, so...

I mean not as strong as Nintendo's, but this much is obvious.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

with the xbox one I  didn't really expect much from the start, they always have that powerful hardware but not so interesting exclusive to me (except Halo, Halo's cool). with the ps4 i was and still very disappointed, it does have the games but not the ones i really want also the lack of backwards compatibility really bothered me, my brother has it and he plays more on my wii u and 3ds. good stuff are coming next year so maybe my views on it will change


----------



## Chromie (Oct 5, 2015)

lucyhannahg said:


> *PC MASTER RACE*



All that matters.

But it's nice to fight for second place console kiddies.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 5, 2015)

I've only ever played my best friend's XBOX 360 and I own a PS3 which I have played to no end, sooo PS4. They've got some really great exclusives coming out and have a stronger library of games (Uncharted ftw).


----------



## Uly (Oct 5, 2015)

Xbox for me. I never really cared for the exclusives. They never interested me. As for the controller, it feels extremely flimsy. I don't care for which one has the "superior graphics" cause at the end of the day, pc has every console beat there.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Oct 5, 2015)

All seem a bit dull to me. Neither have any games that interest me a lot atm. I've permanently switched to PC/3DS/Wii U. I can honestly say that these three are definitely better than XBONE or PS4.

Anyways, to stay on topic.

Xbox One

It has better features and better exclusives at the moment in my opinion.

As for the controllers, PS4 wins.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 6, 2015)

lucyhannahg said:


> *PC MASTER RACE*



Unless you actually like games.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 7, 2015)

Playstation 4 has a lot of exclusives that are more appealing to me than what Xbox One offers. My friends have also decided to purchase Playstation 4, so my decision is pretty solidly made if I ever want a next generation console. The thing is though that I'm disinterested both for financial reasons and because there's nothing that makes either of these consoles a must buy for me.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 7, 2015)

Wii U. Don't judge me.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 14, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Unless you actually like games.



What the hell does that even mean? We have the most games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 14, 2015)

Ignoring salty PC Master Racers, PS4 is the obvious choice for exclusives. I mean the fact Microsoft has to pay to make previously third party titles exclusive for a year is a sign they're lacking in the exclusive department and that brand loyalty is the only thing keeping them going at this point.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 14, 2015)

Chromie said:


> What the hell does that even mean? We have the most games.



This. This is what it means.
View attachment 152628


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 14, 2015)

Chromie said:


> What the hell does that even mean? We have the most games.



I don't know. PC players always have to stick their nose in console wars and shout "master race." Playing on a PC is nice and all, but personally I feel I have more fun gaming on consoles.


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 15, 2015)

Xbox One, no doubt about it. I've never really been a huge fan of the playstation. Unless we go back to the playstation 1, there's no way I could live without spyro <3 Other than that, nothing about the playstation interests me. The exclusives aren't really all that great. Plus I would never be able to give up Halo >w< I like the dashboard of the Xbox One way more than the PS4. Even the Xbox One controller appeals to me more than the PS4 controller, which really surprises me considering how bulky it is haha


----------



## Chromie (Oct 15, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't know. PC players always have to *stick their nose in console wars *and shout "master race." Playing on a PC is nice and all, but personally I feel I have more fun gaming on consoles.



Ha, this is so juvenile. I have all current gen consoles and my PC. You can have fun on whatever but objectively better? PC all the way. Loving all the Japanese support coming now. Dark Souls III in 4k will be glorious. 




Stalfos said:


> This. This is what it means.
> View attachment 152628



One game that took two console generations. Bravo. Is Smash on PS4 or Halo? What about Civilization and Star Citizen? 

Not everyone cares about the same games.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 15, 2015)

Chromie said:


> Ha, this is so juvenile. I have all current gen consoles and my PC. You can have fun on whatever but objectively better? PC all the way. Loving all the Japanese support coming now. Dark Souls III in 4k will be glorious.



That's nice, but I don't think anyone really cares since we're not talking about PCs here.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 16, 2015)

Chromie said:


> One game that took two console generations. Bravo. Is Smash on PS4 or Halo? What about Civilization and Star Citizen?
> 
> Not everyone cares about the same games.



First of all; I'm definitely *not* a PS-fanboy. The only stationary gaming console by Sony that I've ever owned was a PS1. I do however appreciate fantastic games regardless of platform.



Chromie said:


> Not everyone cares about the same games.



Exactly. I don't care for games like Smash, Halo, Civilization and Star Citizen. And claiming that PC is "objectively better" just makes you come across as arrogant. Yes, PC has superior specs, but not everyone think that's important. But hey, have fun playing Dark Souls III in 4K. If specs are that important to you then I'm happy for you.


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 16, 2015)

Chromie said:


> Spoiler



I'd suggest crossing out your Steam account name in the top right next time you post a screenshot. With that information handy, there are parties who have tools that can brute force the password to your account and steal it.


On topic:
I like both, but I only have a PS4. 
Playstation has always had way more RPGs than Xbox ever did, so that's a plus for me.


----------



## Orieii (Oct 17, 2015)

So far, I think I prefer the PS4 more (I own both btw).
I need FF15 and Uncharted in my life <3 but of course I can't forget my girl Lara


----------



## matt (Oct 17, 2015)

Ps4 all the way

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Wii U is superior as you don't need to pay for membership but I own a ps4 alongside my Wii U  so that would be my choice

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ps4 disk slot sounds like a shredder
I love how the wii u disk slot is silent


----------

